# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  كيف يتم التسجيل في ارامكو لخريجات الثانوية ارجو المساعدة ..

## D@LLo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارغب في الالتحاق بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة

اما لقسم الطب او الاقتصاد والادارة ..

لكن لا اعرف كيف يتم التسجيل وماهو المطلوب مني 

وبالنسبة للطب متى سيكون الاختبار التحصيلي وكيف احصل على اشتراك ..

وكيف يتم التسجيل في ارامكو للطالبات وماهي الاقسام وماهي شروط القبول ..

علما بان نسبتي 93.81

ومجموع الدرجات في المواحد العلمية 367

ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله عني كل خير ..

D@LLo

----------


## القلب المرح

*بالنسبه لتسجيل في ارامكو .. لك التفاصيل التاليه  :*

*برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي لحديثي التخرج من الثانوية (CDPNE)*

*يُسجل في هذا البرنامج الطلبة المتفوقون والطالبات المتفوقات من خريجي الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي. وتقوم الشركة بابتعاثهم على حسابها للحصول على الشهادة الجامعية بعد إنهائهم برنامج الإعداد الجامعي الذي تبلغ مدته سنة واحدة في مرافق التدريب التابعة للشركة. ويعتبر برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي من المصادر الأساسيه لتزويد الشركة بالموظفين السعوديين المهنيين والفنيين الحاصلين على الشهادات الجامعية.

فترة التقديم 
يمكنكم تعبئة طلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج من خلال هذا الموقعابتداءً:**من الساعة الثامنة من صباح يوم الثلاثاء 18 من جمادى الثاني لعام 1428 هـ الموافق 3 من شهر يوليو 2007م* *حتى الساعة الثالثة من مساء يوم الإثنين 24 جمادى الثاني لعام 1428 هـ الموافق 9 يوليو 2007 م.**أ- برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي للطلبة السعوديين :-
شروط الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج للطلبة السعوديين:-* *أن تكون طالباً من خريجي الثانوية العامة لعام 1427/1428 قسم العلوم الطبيعية.* *يجب أن يكون معدلك العام ومعدلك في المواد العلمية 90% فأكثر (تشمل المواد العلمية: الرياضيات، والحاسب الآ لي، والفيزياء، والكيمياء، والجيولوجيا، والأحياء).* *ألا يزيد عمرك عن 22 عاماً هجرياً.* *ألا تقل الدرجة الكليه لاختبار القياس عن 75.* *ملحوظة:-**في حال وجود أي إستفسارات فإنه يرجى الاتصال بمكتب أرامكو السعودية لتوظيف السعوديين على أحد الأرقام التالية:**- الظهران: 0096638772929 أو 0096638772626 
- الرياض: 0096612856331 او 0096612859257
- جدة: 0096624271108 أو 0096624271969 أو 0096624271964 
- ينبع: 0096643978455 أو 0096643978491

ذلك في أوقات العمل الرسمية، التي تبدأ من الساعة السابعة صباحاً وتنتهي في الساعة الثالثـة والنصف مساءً، وذلك حسب التوقيت المحلي للمملكة، ما عدا أيام العطل الأسبوعية. علماً بأن اختبار القياس يعتبر شرطاً أساسياً من شروط التقدم لهذا البرنامج.* *نود أن ننوه بأن عملية الاختيار لا تعتمد على أسبقية التقديم.**التخصصات الجامعية المطلوبة للطلبة السعوديين:-**محاسبة**مالية هندسة صناعية**هندسة طيران**هندسة إطفاء**هندسة ميكانيكية**هندسة كيميائية**جيولوجيا (OOK)* *هندسة تعدين**جيوفيزياء (OOK)**هندسة بترول**هندسة الحاسب الآلي* *تطوير الموارد البشرية**إدارة الموارد البشرية**هندسة النظم**إدارة توريد المواد* *هندسة كهربائية**كيمياء صناعية**علوم الحاسب الآلي**إجراءات اختيار طلبات الالتحاق
عند تقدمكم بطلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج:**يتم استلام طلب التحاقك بالبرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع فقط.* *يتم التحقق من وثائقك وتحديد مواعيد اختبارات القبول في البرنامج( اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات).* *يتم إشعار جميع المتقدمين بنتائج الاختبارات بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني و رسائل الجوال.* *يتم تحديد مواعيد للطلبة الذين تم اختيارهم لاكمال إجراءات القبول في البرنامج 
سوف يبدأ البرنامج بتاريخ 28 رجب 1428هـ الموافق 11 أغسطس 2007مـ* *عند قبولك في البرنامج ستقوم الشركة برعايتك لتحصل على التعليم الجامعي حسب اختيار الشركة إما في داخل المملكة العربية السعودية أو خارجها. وإعداداً لإبتعاثك فإن الشركة ستتولى إلحاقك ببرنامج الإعداد الجامعي الذي وضعته لتهيئتك للدراسة الجامعية مع العلم بأن الشركة سوف تدفع لك مكافأة شهرية قدرها 2500 ريال، وعند إتمامك البرنامج المذكور بنجاح فإن الشركة ستقوم بإلحاقك بإحدى الكليات أو الجامعات التي تختارها الشركة حيث ستواصل دراستك للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في التخصص الذي تحدده الشركة.**توفر الشركة للملتحق بالبرنامج سكناً مجانياً في غرفة مشتركة مع شخص آخر في حي المنيرة المخصص للموظفين من الدرجة 3-10.* *تشمل رعاية الشركة دفع رسوم التعليم والرسوم الأخرى المستحقة للكلية أو الجامعة مع دفع مكافأة شهرية وتذاكر سفر للطلاب الذين يدرسون خارج المملكة العربية السعودية.* *توفر لك الشركة العناية الطبية حسب أنظمتها. 
تكون فترة البرنامج حوالي خمس سنوات بما في ذلك الوقت الذي يستغرقه برنامج الإعداد الجامعي. ويجب على الطالب أن يحافظ على المستوى الأكاديمي المطلوب خلال سنوات الدراسة.* *إذا تخرج الطالب وعرضت عليه وظيفة فإن فترة البرنامج سوف تعتبر جزءاً من فترة الخدمة لدى الشركة بعد إجتياز فترة التجربه التي تبلغ تسعين (90) يوماً**طريقة اختبار القبول*
*__________________________________

ب- برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي للطالبات السعوديات:
شروط الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج للطلبات السعوديات:* *الحصول على الشهادة الثانوية، تخصص "علوم طبيعية".**أن يكون المعدل العام للدرجات والمواد العلمية 90 % فأكثر (المواد العلمية: الرياضيات، الحاسب الآلي، الفيزياء، الكيمياء، الأحياء)* *أن تجتاز الامتحانات المطلوبة.* *أن لا يتجاوز سن المتقدمة 22 سنة.* *أن تكون سنة التخرج 1427 / 1428م* *موافقة ولي الأمر عند الإلتحاق بالبرنامج**ملحوظة:-* *في حال وجود أي إستفسار يرجى الإتصال بمكاتب التوظيف الخاصة بالشركة على الأرقام التالية:**- الظهران: 0096638772922 أو 0096638772665* *نود أن ننوه بأن عملية الاختيار لا تعتمد على أسبقية التقديم.**التخصصات الجامعية المطلوبة للطالبات السعوديات:-* *محاسبة* *هندسة كيميائية* *كيمياء* *هندسة حاسب آلي* *علوم الحاسب الآلي* *هندسة كهربائية* *مالية* *جيولوجيا (OOK)* *جيوفيزياء (OOK)* *تطوير الموارد البشرية* *إدارة الموارد البشرية* *كيمياء صناعية* *نظم المعلومات الإدارية* *هندسة بترول* *هندسة النظم* *إدارة توريد المواد**إجراءات اختيار طلبات الالتحاق للطالبات:-
عند تقدمك بطلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج:* *يتم استلام طلب التحاقك بالبرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع فقط.* *يتم التحقق من وثائقك وتحديد مواعيد اختبارات القبول في البرنامج ( القدرات واللغه الانجليزيه والرياضيات). علماً بأن بطاقة الهويه الوطنيه للطالبه (إن وجدت) أو جواز السفر الخاص بها شرطاً اساسياً لدخول اختبارات القبول 
يتم إشعار جميع المتقدمات بنتائج الاختبارات بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني و رسائل الجوال.* *يتم تحديد مواعيد للطالبات الاتي تم اختيارهن لاكمال إجراءات الإلتحاق بالبرنامج.* *عند قبولك في البرنامج ستقوم الشركة برعايتك لتحصلين على التعليم الجامعي حسب اختيار الشركة إما في داخل المملكة العربية السعودية أو خارجها. وإعداداً لإبتعاثك فإن الشركة ستتولى إلحاقك ببرنامج الإعداد الجامعي الذي وضعته لتهيئتك للدراسة الجامعية مع العلم بأن الشركة سوف تدفع لك مكافأة شهرية قدرها 2500 ريال، وعند إتمامك البرنامج المذكور بنجاح فإن الشركة ستقوم بإلحاقك بإحدى الكليات أو الجامعات التي تختارها الشركة حيث ستواصلي دراستك للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في التخصص الذي تحدده الشركة.* *إن الشركة غير ملتزمة بتوفير السكن خلال الدراسة داخل وخارج المملكة، وكذلك أية مصاريف تتعلق بالمحرم داخل وخارج المملكة.* *تشمل رعاية الشركة دفع رسوم التعليم والرسوم الأخرى المستحقة للكلية أو الجامعة مع دفع مكافأة شهرية وتذاكر سفر للطالبات اللواتي يدرسن خارج المملكة العربية السعودية.* *توفر لك الشركة العناية الطبية حسب أنظمتها.* *تكون فترة البرنامج حوالي خمس سنوات بما في ذلك الوقت الذي يستغرقه برنامج الإعداد الجامعي. ويجب على الطالبة أن تحافظ على المستوى الأكاديمي المطلوب خلال سنوات الدراسة.* *إذا تخرجت الطالبة وعرضت عليها وظيفة فإن فترة البرنامج سوف تعتبر جزءاً من فترة الخدمة لدى الشركة بعد إجتيازها فترة التجربه التي تبلغ تسعين (90) يوماً.**طريقة اختبار القبول*



*منقول*  
*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بالنسبة لجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة* 

*قومي بزيارة هذه الصفحه* 
http://www.kau.edu.sa/admission/MAINPAGE/net/about.html

*واتمنى انك استفدتي* 

*تحياتي لك بالوفيق ..*

----------


## D@LLo

والله مرة جزاك الله خير ..

اخدمك في الافراح ان شالله

بس جربت اسجل ببوابة القبول الالكتروني في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز 

كلها لعام 1427 ومكتوب عليها انتهى 

واعتقد انو لازم اعجل ومرة متوترة ..

----------


## D@LLo

شوف مو راضي لا بالرقم المجاني ولا بنت :S

اروح اموت !! <_ كه كه كه

----------


## القلب المرح

*تفضلي خيه* 
*هذا رابط القبول في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز ..* 
*عبي البيانات .. وإن شاء الله من المقبولين ..*

*http://odus1.kau.edu.sa/app_v2/FEMALEXAM/NEW.ASP*

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## D@LLo

معلييييييييييش جننتك ومرة شكرا..

الحمدلله صار ..

باقي نراجع الموقع يوم 21/6

----------


## D@LLo

معليش حبيت اسالك في سكن للبنات في ارامكو !!

----------


## القلب المرح

*بصراحه علمي علمك* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## (&منار&)

مشكورين

----------


## D@LLo

باك

انا مرة تانية ..

كيف يحسبو درجات القبول للبنات .؟!

طلعت نتايج الاختبار ..

التحصيلي 73 والقدرات 73.3

كيف حتنحسب ؟

دي للكليات الصحية ..

----------


## D@LLo

هع انا مرة تانية ..

شكلي بااخد باند

طلع لي 85.51 المعدل الموزون ..

كده حيطالعوا في وجهي ولا اقلبو !!

----------

